# Christmas gift seeds!?



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 19, 2008)

if price didn't matter and you wanted to impress the receiver of the gift the best you could, which strain would you buy them for a Christmas present?

thanks!

Johnny


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd go with one of the Diesel crosses.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 19, 2008)

Black Domina


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 19, 2008)

White Berry


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 19, 2008)

i'll take anything deisel,WW,NL.....thanks my address is.........lololololol


----------



## Dexter (Oct 19, 2008)

Have to agree with the Diesel, just thought I'd throw something else out there.

Those that posted Diesel, which one of those available atm? Alpha diesel?
I would love to see the F2's from that stuff
Dexter


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 19, 2008)

how about Jack Herer?


----------



## Dexter (Oct 19, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> how about Jack Herer?



Very popular in these parts. 
I am running a Jack Herer(Romulator cut) cross atm
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31769


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo,
      I have to go with Dex's first call, Black Domina.  I have yet to get to try some, BUT I have read just about all that I could find on this baby, and for great smoke and potential crossing this is the one I would consider gifting.
 There is a glitch in here however. One needs to think of where the potential grower is as far as growing talent. No knocks intended, but why give the Crème de la Crème if they aren't up to the challenge of growing it. On the other hand if they can grow anything,  then Hell yes give the best,  cause it will come back to you I'm sure, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Dex, Reservoir seeds Alpha Diesel or William Wonder x Sour Diesel.
Second choice, fem Sensi seeds Jack Herrer! 420usagrow


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm definitely feeling black domina, the more I read about it, the greater it sounds...

sensiseeds right?
they have a good quality black domina?

thanks again!


PS would you say black domina's effect is like taking a percocet?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> PS would you say black domina's effect is like taking a percocet?


You mean hot flashes and itching all over??? Id rather smoke x-mas cactus.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, i start itching a little, but it just makes me sooo light headed, and all I wanna do is watch tv and enjoy being soooo high... hmmmmm makes my body feel great too!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

not my style, id rather get some herb


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 20, 2008)

that's why I'm trying to grow my own!

much healthier/safer than percs...

and same high for me

I bought some dinafem blue widow (blueberry x white widow), blue hash (blueberry x CA hash plant), and white widow, can't wait to start growing

i am just waiting on some $ to start my grow (gonna use 600w HPS)

yesterday was my birthday, so I'm waiting on some family members to give me some mooooney!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW decisions decisions decisions
1. Malawi Gold
2. Wild Thailand
3. Durban Poison

would be my first 3 choices.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 21, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> WOW decisions decisions decisions
> 1. Malawi Gold
> 2. Wild Thailand
> 3. Durban Poison
> ...



Nice? 
would help to know the growers exp, with many of these being considered hard to grow,
where is the Malawi Gold  and Wild Thailand from?
to many Thai strains out there atm,seems like a 'token' name. Oh how I loved Thai buddha from the 80's, Boat ppl used too suggle it in. you could have a toke at 9am and be knakered from the trip you been on at 8pm
PNG Gold has always been good around here.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2008)

hypothetical question dexter. think if i bought someone these i would keep half of them or more 
Yep not a thing easy about my top three i hope to grow at least a cross of em. :hubba:
One day....
till then i'll just grow what is easily available to me


----------



## Dexter (Oct 21, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hypothetical question dexter. think if i bought someone these i would keep half of them or more
> Yep not a thing easy about my top three i hope to grow at least a cross of em. :hubba:
> One day....
> till then i'll just grow what is easily available to me



Tis good Mutt, i would love to try all of them (did not mean to add? after "NIce") Was only asking of the Malwai origins as i'm positive many of the PNG / Fiji strains will be similar (purer perhaps) to the Hawaiin.
I am keen to try some of the african strains myself, and DP is up there. 

On the Black Dom, the new description on Sensiseeds is a little off putting. I assume from the old description (still on most seedbanks) that Blackdom was an inbred strain. <<New description nothing of the sort. leans me toward DP myself. 
Who am I kidding, I have far to many seeds from my own collection to get through.

There must be some black sat's out there

Dexter


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 21, 2008)

you could get the sensi breeder pack.  I think it has 25 seeds in it. reasonably priced and filled with great and different genetics.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Oct 22, 2008)

Sensi Seeds Jack Herer!!


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 22, 2008)

subcools strains would be nice


----------

